# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  boss super chorus με ic56028s

## johny7

παιδια σε ενα πεταλι κιθαρας που πηρε λαθος μετασχηματιστη αντικατεστησα τα καμμενα..το κυκλωματακι που εδινε τις τασεις ξαναεφτιαξα..εχει για τα effect αυτο το ολκληρωμενο http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe.../ES56028S.html..κατι μου ριχνει τη ταση που βγαζει ενας σταθεροποιητης..στον αερα μετραει 4,5v μια χαρα οσο περνει το ολοκληρωμενο αλλα πανω στο κυκλωμα γινεται 2..εκτος απο αυτο τροφοδοτει και ενα διπλο τελεστικο..παντως γενικα συμπεριφερεται σαν εν απλο καλωδιο δεν κανει τιποτα αλλο οτι δινεις εισοδο εχεις κι εξοδο..μπορω να διαπιστωσω αν ειναι καμμενο μηπως γινεται να ριχνει αυτο τη ταση?σχεδιο δυστηχως δεν βρηκα ..βρηκα το ιδιο πεταλι αλλα τα effect τα φτιαχνει ολα με τελεστικους..το παραθετω μηπως εχει καποιος καποια ιδεα..gfhf.jpg

----------

